# [video] Problemas con .wmv en totem y mplayer (abierto)

## DDrDark

Hola,  después de buscar un tiempo sobre como abrir .wmv, al fin logré poder verlos con el mplayer. Mi duda-problema es:

1) Porqué con mplayer puedo abrirlos y oirlos y con totem no?

2) El codec para reproducir .wmv se supone que viene en el paquete win32codecs?

3) Cómo podría hacer para indicarle a totem que use el codec que mplayer usa para reproducir .wmv?

La versión de totem es 1.2.0, la de mplayer 1.0pre7try2 y la de win32codecs 20050216

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummm fijate que desde hace mucho he logrado ori y ver esos videos con mplayer pero de un tiempecito para acá me he percatado de que no todos funcionan como debe ser. inclusive algunos solo logras oirlos pero no verlos ó simplemente ves como te arroja un mensaje de error de codec, aunque lo tengas instalado.

Por ese motivo he dejado de ver los .wmv son algo realmente desesperantes y estresantes.

----------

## DDrDark

Gracias por la respuesta. 

Lo que mencionas depende del codec que haya sido utilizado para grabar el video. Por las últimas noticias que he leido, "John DVD" hizo un codec para reproducir .wmv 9 con el VLC. Me preguntaba porque solo sirve para ese reproductor :S

un saludo

----------

## Membris

Eleanar, lo mismo me ocurrió a mí, y es que parece que ahora por defecto el ebuild de mplayer no tiene activada la use win32codecs (imagino que por temas legales o algo así).

Simplemente haz:

```
USE="win32codecs" emerge mplayer
```

al menos a mí me funcionó eso, e imagino que lo podrás aplicar a totem, xine, etc...

para averiguar con qué USEs se va o no se va a compilar un paquete, yo siempre uso "emerge -av paquete", gracias a ello solucioné este problemilla

----------

## DDrDark

HOla: la USE win32codecs yo la tengo activada tanto en el mplayer como en el totem, de ahí la duda de porque con uno puedo reproducir este tipo de archivos y con el totem no.

Si el paquete ya está instalado, puedes probar equery (equery uses paquete)  que aparte de listarte las uses mas ordenadamente, te da una pequeña descripción de cada una.

un saludo

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Pues eso es lo que digo que para algunos videos es factible, pero para otros no lo abre ni a palos, igualmente otros los abre pero desmejora la calidad del mismo.

----------

